# Freebsd-update?



## fvs (May 17, 2018)

Error message?

```
sudo freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 17, 2018)

About the src component message, freebsd-update(8) try to update your local copy of the source code. If you want to shut that message without keeping a copy of that, edit /etc/freebsd-update.conf.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 17, 2018)

fvs said:


> Error message?


What FreeBSD version are you trying to update and to which version?


----------



## ralphbsz (May 17, 2018)

You seem to be have a networking problem: The update program tried to contact update[456].freebsd.org, and couldn't get through.

Trying `host` lookup on the three, to make sure DNS is working ("host update4.freebsd.org" should return something sensible), try pinging them.  If you get this far, but update fails, that's weird.  In that case, the problem might be on the update servers, and we would have to either switch to different servers, or debug your configuration in the /etc/ file that lebaronmerde pointed at.

Another crazy possibility is that your update configuration file is strangely messed up, but that would be very weird.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2018)

Please post the output of `freebsd-version -uk`

First guess is that you're trying to use freebsd-update(8) on a -STABLE or -CURRENT branch. Neither can be updated with freebsd-update(8), it only works on -RELEASE versions.


----------

